# Dudas con squid

## Arctic

Buenas tardes ,

Quiero utilizar mi servidor dedicado como proxy, ya que algunos servicios de mi proveedor de acceso a internet tienen los enlaces saturados.

Me gustaria saber si se puede solicitar usuario y contraseña para evitar que usuarios sin autorizacion lo usen , y si al prestar este nuevo servicio de proxy los demas servicios no se vean afectados (webserver, ssh, etc...)

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

no estoy seguro de entender bien : si tienes varios demonios corriendo y quieres que uno de ellos requiera algún tipo de identificación lo suyo es que configures el demonio en cuestión para ello. De que servicio estamos hablando ?

con squid creo que se puede hacer usando los acl y utilizando algún tipo de filtrado según el puerto que se vaya a usar, pero puede ser un follón para según que servicio creo yo. imagínate un demonio que abre puertos de datos abritariamente como pueden ser algunos clientes p2p.

saluetes

----------

## Arctic

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no estoy seguro de entender bien : si tienes varios demonios corriendo y quieres que uno de ellos requiera algún tipo de identificación lo suyo es que configures el demonio en cuestión para ello. De que servicio estamos hablando ?
> 
> con squid creo que se puede hacer usando los acl y utilizando algún tipo de filtrado según el puerto que se vaya a usar, pero puede ser un follón para según que servicio creo yo. imagínate un demonio que abre puertos de datos abritariamente como pueden ser algunos clientes p2p.
> 
> saluetes

 

Tengo un servidor dedicado en alemania que realiza varios servicios como correo, servidor web, etc......  queria aprovecharlo para navegar en internet atraves de el (proxy) usando squid , lo que ocurre es que no quiero que nadie use ese servicio por lo que quiero que se requiera autentificacion para usarlo como proxy. Es factible ¿?

Un saludo

----------

## Txema

Puedes hacer filtrado por MAC ya que supongo que no tendrás IP fija.  *Quote:*   

> (mira las acl arp, ejemplo: acl Lista_MAC_permitidas arp /etc/squid/mac_permitidas y luego tienes que aplicar esa lista con algo como: http_access deny !Lista_MAC_permitidas es decir, denegar toda conexión a cualquier MAC que NO esté en tu lista, se consigue al usar la admiración (!))

 

Sé que no es un método seguro pero si alguien tiene los conocimientos para averiguar tu MAC y ponérsela él... lo de menos es que quiera usar tu proxy me parece a mí ^^"

----------

